# Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen has announced the formalization of a new Volkswagen R gmbh group within Volkswagen AG. This groups will primarily be planning and building all future "R" versions of Volkswagen's products. In actuality, this is more of a marketing and branding change than anything significant as it is still a group within Volkswagen Individual who was already in charge of "R" models. The new name reflects a bit more of a commitment from VWAG to formalize the "R" and "R-Line" products.
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh ([email protected])*

Car-wise, not accessory-wise, what will this mean for north america?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_Car-wise, not accessory-wise, what will this mean for north america?









H*ll no. Have you seen the New Scirocco for sale in the US yet?


----------



## Knight2000 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (Preppy)*

VW's version of SVT...
As long as it's not just badging and body modifications, it will be great!


----------



## silverstone18t (Aug 18, 2004)

If anyone knows somebody there we should try and get a wish list to them of what we would want. I've driven both of the last R32s and I can say that around here in LA there is a demand for both. But the demand is different. Losing a manual from the new R definitely lost it some buyers. Maybe if we can tell them what we want they might be more inclined to build it. Personally I know of many loyal VW buyers that would like a lightweight R rather than the GT version that the R is. And my god yes please sell us the Scirocco please.


----------



## VonSmoothnhiezer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (Knight2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Knight2000* »_VW's version of SVT...
As long as it's not just badging and body modifications, it will be great!

Agreed! if its just the badge and body kit then http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
now if it was the 4motion offered in more cars then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FalkPhotoDesign (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh ([email protected])*

Yeah but what about,
IS IT COMING TO THE F-IN STATES!!!!!


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (FalkPhotoDesign)*

unless you make a 2012 R-line Corrado, I don't give a crap as it's all BS hype because the US wont see any of it and IF we do....then it'll be the watered down crap version of it. ho hum...VW's "strategies" are lame


----------



## RedRocket32 (Dec 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Debbie Downer here, Having just gotten back from London, seeing and hearing both of the new R's...This is just another slap in the face from VW


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (Preppy)*

It means that we now have a whole division of VW that we will never see in America.
Thank government over regulation (the EPA and DOT).

_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_Car-wise, not accessory-wise, what will this mean for north america?


----------



## OurDirtyToo (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (Shawn O)*

This means a full line of modified souped-up and barely street legal....
HATS, T-SHIRTS, AND LICENSED CUFF-LINKS! 
WO-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
YEAH BABY!
MORE CARS W/ PADDLE SHIFTERS!


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (Shawn O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn O* »_It means that we now have a whole division of VW that we will never see in America.
Thank government over regulation (the EPA and DOT).


Exactly what I was thinking... AWESOME!!! More cars we'll never see stateside!


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (Shawn O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn O* »_Thank government over regulation (the EPA and DOT).
Gosh, I don't like safety or clean air either! We are just alike.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (85GTI)*

Yes, the cars in Europe are so dangerous and dirty that we surely can't allow them here!








If course adding some lights to the sides of the cars, dimming the headlights so the driver can't see as well, etc....will make it MUCH safer.


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (Shawn O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn O* »_Yes, the cars in Europe are so dangerous and dirty that we surely can't allow them here!








If course adding some lights to the sides of the cars, dimming the headlights so the driver can't see as well, etc....will make it MUCH safer.








Blah dee frickin' blah. If the sales potential of these cars was big enough they would bring them. It isn't so they don't. Regulations have nothing to do with it. If that was the case they wouldn't sell any cars here at all.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh ([email protected])*

Regulations have EVERYTHING to do with it.
If not for overregulation, they could even just import a handfull of them for sale.
But due to regulation they have to consider the cost of completely going through EPA and DOT certification, designing US spec bumpers, US spec headlights and taillights, US specific window glass, US specific ECU maps and emissions controls, even some interior parts are regulated by the US government such as the seats, airbags, dashboard pads.....
And after all those costs are considered they then have to do market research to determine if there are enough potential buyers to make up for the additional costs above.
Overregulation is the only reason we don't see all the cars you see overseas here.
The Scirocco, the new R, the Audi S3, Ford Focus RS, etc, etc, etc....


----------



## VonSmoothnhiezer (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (FalkPhotoDesign)*

The article does state Volkswagen AG (which I thought stood for American Group) but I could just be a complete idiot too i really do not know. It was humored last year that the states will see a 4motion 2.0T golf in 2011 so maybe/hopefully this is what they are talking about.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (85GTI)*

US spec re-tooling is the MAJOR factor here, other wise why don't they sell the Sharan minivan here instead of the STOOOPID Dodge with a VW logo on it.









Anyway, in the event that anyone in Germany is listening, if you need to retool the Sirocco, then just make a US specific sports coupe, like this Scirrado!
























or this:








and if there's no market for these cars, then how did they sell all 5000 of these with $0 in advertising!?!?!?


----------



## spooled-up (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (Shawn O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn O* »_Regulations have EVERYTHING to do with it.
If not for overregulation, they could even just import a handfull of them for sale.
But due to regulation they have to consider the cost of completely going through EPA and DOT certification, designing US spec bumpers, US spec headlights and taillights, US specific window glass, US specific ECU maps and emissions controls, even some interior parts are regulated by the US government such as the seats, airbags, dashboard pads.....
And after all those costs are considered they then have to do market research to determine if there are enough potential buyers to make up for the additional costs above.
Overregulation is the only reason we don't see all the cars you see overseas here.
The Scirocco, the new R, the Audi S3, Ford Focus RS, etc, etc, etc....

100% correct!


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (85GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI* »_Blah dee frickin' blah. If the sales potential of these cars was big enough they would bring them. It isn't so they don't. Regulations have nothing to do with it. If that was the case they wouldn't sell any cars here at all.


FYI, Volkswagen has an engineering office here in the states and its only purpose is to work with the DOT and EPA so VAG can import cars to the states that meet the current regulations. I know cause I met with one of the engineers that works there a couple of years back when I was trying to get a job in the automotive industry. The dumb-shytes in Washington D.C. with their infinite knowledge concerning all things engineering have done everything possible to make our cars "safer and cleaner". That's all bull shyte in my book. The EU has a lot of stricter regulations that we do, but they still seem to allow those evil Volkswagen Sciroccos and Golf R's on the road. I guess our government knows what is best for us....


----------



## jettaJonvr6 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh ([email protected])*

What i heard is that VW cant meet the demand in europe......
So there not concentrating on the US Market yet. if they cant make cars fast enough to sell to there own country how can they meet the demand in the states? well the good news is VW is building a new Plant in Chattanooga!!! so maybe when its done we will start to see some of the new model including the scirocco which we all are begging for
anyone selling tectonics exhaust system with a Borla muffler for a mk4 vr6 12v?
or 5 nut alloys?


----------



## Cementface. (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (jettaJonvr6)*

If only all this were as easy as it sounds!


----------



## ratkinso (Apr 27, 2002)

If anyone at VW is listening, may I suggest two possible models for the "R" treatment: 1) An EOS "R", with AWD and sport suspension; 2) put the Blutec Sport shown at the Chicago Auto Show last year into production, ASAP (If you need more volume to justify production, do an upscale Audi and/or Porche version, perhaps with AWD to differentiate them from the entry-level VW version).


----------



## borapumpkin (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh ([email protected]vortex)*

why do i even click on the little "forums" icon from the home page after clicking to read more about these types of stories? too depressing.


----------



## Irrelevant_Username (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (borapumpkin)*

So what. I have little faith that VWNA has the vision to understand what premium badged products can do for overall sales. It's pathetic. 
The new 5 series BMW looks good enough to be my next car. I think once I'm though with factory warrantee on my R32 I'll trade up to a product line that gets what it means to bring a diversity of product to the US market. Hell, I already have one of their bikes, might as well do one in 4 wheels too.


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

a new step for sporty vehicles in VW, but a step behind BMW and Mercedes that already have these kind of divisions... it's about time


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (toovo1985)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toovo1985* »_a new step for sporty vehicles in VW, but a step behind BMW and Mercedes that already have these kind of divisions... it's about time

What I'm mostly curious about is if VW will take it to the level that BMW has with their M-series 6-7 years ago. Every M car has a dedicated engine to the platform that you cannot get in the lesser models.
VW did this with the 3.2L in the R32's, that's it.
The R36... you can get a regular Passat 3.6L with 4Motion
The Golf R... 2.0T like the rest, but you don't get 4Motion. Getting better
VW needs to realize that in order to really get people into this division, they will need to make cars that aren't just software-enhanced versions of their current motors. I couldn't justify spending the extra coin for a power output that I can replicate or beat with a re-flash.
But it's nice to see them stepping up to the plate. I hope it doesn't they don't make an R version of EVERY car like BMW does now. Though I would be curious to see what a Routan R would be like...


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

No doubt that VW is questioning the market demand for a premium car like this. While VW has had its share of successes and failures for limited production cars, I should think by now they have a better grasp about what the community wants and does not want.
It’s unfortunate that VW couldn’t make the 3.6L work in the GTI or at the very least a 3.2L turbo.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (verustung)*


_Quote »_While VW has had its share of successes and failures for limited production cars, I should think by now they have a better grasp about what the community wants and does not want.

This is true, but VW has had quite a few flops in the last decade. W8 Passat, Phaeton in America, Routan isn't selling well...
There is a reason they didn't sell. People don't think 'large sedan' or 'minivan' when they hear 'VW.' They think about Beetles, GTis and Jettas.
I'll be honest, since VW isn't doing too much with the VR6, I've pretty much lost all interest in them.


----------



## chris_mk6gti (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VertigoGTI* »_Routan isn't selling well...
There is a reason they didn't sell. People don't think 'large sedan' or 'minivan' when they hear 'VW.' They think about Beetles, GTis and Jettas.

I'm glad someone else sees this. VW made the huge mistake of trying to make a minivan that appeals to american buyers. It's ugly as a Chrysler and it's not selling because like you said -- people that buy vdubs want vdubs. Theres a bit of a higher aesthetic in design and quality. I don't question the quality of the routan. It looks like a Chrysler.
VAG has voiced fears that selling the Scirocco in the US would cannibalize the GTI market. The car is going to be another 10k over the GTI and although some GTI owners might defect, I think some will be priced out...certainly there would be a new market for these cars.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (chris_mk6gti)*

There's a HUGE reason the Routan looks like a Chrysler... because IT IS ONE! It has a Chrylser engine, chasis, driveline, wheels, and you can totally tell what parts are VW and what parts are dodge on the interior, like the crappy silver painted plastic on the steering wheel, but with the nice VW leather and center cap. The only big difference is the suspension and those few nicer interior bits.















I looked at one hoping it was more VW than Dodge, but sadly even the guys at the dealership call it the 'Town and Country'







way to sell 'em guys








If VW really wanted to put a Vdub in the Minivan market, they should do it VW style! And put out the Microbus concept!! THAT's what people expect of VW, NOT a rebadged Dodge







And yep, the bigger cars from VW flop here because again that's NOT what people expect from VW here. The CC is nice, but why have a CC AND the Passat??? Just make the CC but with a full back seat for 3, not 2. Ditch the boring passat model. Bring the Scirocco R over as the king of the hill Sport model and and the GTD as the sporty eco model.
I'll be looking to replace my 2004 R32 in the next few years, and the Scirocco R would do nicely please!!







Or the Bluesport please... or hey, how about a Corrado remake that's basically a baby R8


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

if they can sell CC and Passat so they can sell GTI and Scirocco
but
we talking about R line cars not about Scirocco availability in NA

I want R car with special powertrain available only to R line car
I don't want rebadged GTI with different body kit and wheels.I know that R Golf will have 4 motion and more power from 2.0T but I can get same power with 500$ ECU reflash.


----------



## vision40 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (Fantomasz)*

The Routan is selling great in certain markets. LA, for example.
Also, VWAG stands for VW Auto Group... not VW American Group... 
VOA is Volkswagen of America.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (vision40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vision40* »_The Routan is selling great in certain markets. LA, for example.


LA = Los Angeles or Louisiana?


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

Maybe this new and more independent division can also mean a new strategy that will focus more on customers...


----------



## Blurry (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh (jaegervw2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaegervw2* »_and if there's no market for these cars, then how did they sell all 5000 of these with $0 in advertising!?!?!?


True but unfortunately 5000 is nothing compared to other several hundred thousand americans that didn't give a damn and were completely satisfied with the plain jane Golf.
I went from an 04 VW R32 to a 04 Volvo S60 R and look at Volvo they are doing the same thing...no more R just an "R" design...nice badges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by Blurry at 1:26 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## 30valvev6 (Jan 20, 2005)

From what I've heard, they're going to bring the Golf R, with the 270 hp 2.0T AWD driveline, at the end of this year or next year. They want to price it in the mid 30s but they don't want to bring the Scirocco because it would be priced too close and may kill sales on GTI and Golf R. They don't want to step on their own toes.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (30valvev6)*

"but they don't want to bring the Scirocco because it would be priced too close and may kill sales on GTI and Golf R. They don't want to step on their own toes."
I've heard this SO MUCH and it's TOTAL CRAP!!!!!! 
VW are already stepping on their own toes with 2 passat's, and there's no difference in the Audi A3 and the GTI so what's the REAL logic in this????
People who buy GTI's, especially 4 door ones want sport with practicality, the Scirocco is all sport, only 2 doors, and less cargo/ seat space. So those are 2 different people in my book. For instance I have a 04 R32, and my wife has a 4 door 08 GTI with DSG. I'd love to replace to R32 with the Scirocco since I already have a GTI. and get out of having 2 golfs.
The GTI is our 'family car' with 1 kid, the R is my commuter/fun/Track day car. 
Even dealerships would LOVE to have the Scirocco in their show rooms just to get people in the door to go "What's That!"







Right now the CC pulls them in, until they realize it's only a 4 seater, then they look at the Passat, and go 'Booorring'.
But alas, here we are with nothing 'R' related in our show rooms


----------



## 30valvev6 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

I agree with you, but unfortunately the fact remains that there aren't enough people in the US that share our opinion. As for the Passat, I've heard that it may be seeing its final days in the US pretty soon. The idea was to throw a CC onto the US market and see how it fared. If it did well, they'd stop shipping the Passat. They're also doing this to make way for the new US model sedan to be assembled at the new Chattanooga plant in Tennessee. The plant will be producing a sedan to be sold in the North American market and the idea is to lower costs on the vehicle and make it more affordable to the US by assembling it here.


----------



## MEISTER (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (30valvev6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *30valvev6* »_They're also doing this to make way for the new US model sedan to be assembled at the new Chattanooga plant in Tennessee. The plant will be producing a sedan to be sold in the North American market and the idea is to lower costs on the vehicle and make it more affordable to the US by assembling it here.

Do you have any info on what this car is?


----------



## davey jones ny (Feb 5, 2010)

VW, STOP CARING SO MUCH ABOUT EUROPE AND CHINA AND SHOW THE US SOME LOVE!


----------



## 4mofro (Oct 26, 2004)

What I don't get is it seems like VW is always trying to unload all the "plain jane" models with all kinds of dealer incentives (Routan, base Jettas, base Passats). Where models like the GTI, TDI's, and GLIs never get a price break because they sell themselves. It seems like it's the cars with the newest technology that keep interest in the brand and stoke the fires of the enthusiasts. I pray to god I never buy a Routan, but if I do, it's because when I was younger and cooler fell in love with real VWs.
The R lines should be sent to the US not for how many they sell, but how much drool they induce. And for the "droolers" that never purchase a Golf R or Anything R, it at least gets them in the showroom and gives them something to dream about when they're driving their base model VW.


----------



## dewhitcomb18T (Mar 4, 2005)

Dare I ask if any of you think that VW is stepping too much in too many different companies and risking becoming the GM/Chrysler catastrophe that happened in the past 2 years? 
I would love to see a true R division made in America, but worry about the extreme diversity of VW's business ownership, and the potential future losses if styling ever gets blah.


----------



## 30valvev6 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (MEISTER)*

No word yet on what the car will look like. The goal is to build a car that's a little larger than the Passat, because Americans like larger cars. Also to bring down the cost of the car significantly. We're looking at a 4-door full-sized sedan priced in the low 20's. The original concept of Volkswagen was to produce an inexpensive reliable car that everybody in Europe could afford could afford (the original Beetle). Now they're taking it back to the old grass roots. Now they want to do the same for the US.


----------



## 30valvev6 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (4mofro)*

Also, as a matter of fact. The CC-R is already confirmed for the US market. Expect to see it in showrooms at the end of this year.


----------



## spooled-up (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (30valvev6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *30valvev6* »_Also, as a matter of fact. The CC-R is already confirmed for the US market. Expect to see it in showrooms at the end of this year.

Source?


----------



## Nikolai_Petroff (Feb 10, 2010)

Don't expect TOO much from the R division. Their price points mean that they will have no unique engines, etc.


----------



## hotsk1llet98 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Formalizes "R" Division - Volkswagen R gmbh ([email protected])*

As most of you all may know, the decisions and most importantly the vehicles/options from Volkswagen AG have absolutely no input to VW Of America; Hence why we cant get all the cool cars here in the states. We'll be lucky to see an "R" Line dub in the states for the next 4-5 years. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







for VWAG and http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to VWoA


----------



## jawnz (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (toovo1985)*

hello, 

I was just wondering the difference between the scirocco R and the golf R
i heard that in 2010 1 r32 sold and in 2009 only 2 sold in the states so if that's true i can see why there is little demand for $40,000+ VW sports cars when you can get BMW 135i Audi S3 for that price point and I'd rather go with the Audi given the same price for obvious reasons (branding, better dealership service experience, more refined)
I love the way the scirocco R looks but it's too exaggerated and concept-like not as prestigious or luxurious looking as the S3 and I think it should wait a few more years before debuting here








_Modified by jawnz at 2:39 PM 4-11-2010_


_Modified by jawnz at 2:54 PM 4-11-2010_


----------

